# List of Open Source Cubing Related Software



## CodingCuber (Nov 17, 2021)

Cubing.js
Alg.cubing.net (surpassed by Twizzle, part of cubing.js)
Algdb
Letscube
Timer.cubing.net
Cube Explorer
CubePB
Almost Speedcuber Club
Scramble.cubing.net
React Cubing
Twitch Solves
AnimCubeJS
Cubing.rs
Min2phase
Min2phase.js
Ksolve (mirror)
CubeComps
WCA Regulations
Tnoodle
worldcubeassociation.org
WCA Live
WCA Documents
EOcross Solver
Cubing Competition Manager
VisualCube
Cubing icons
CubeStates
ACube
Scramblyzer
Sq12phase
CSTimer
Kubesolver
Cubesim
CFOPMaster
SpeedSolving Master
Algorithm Master
RubikTwoPhase
More to come


----------



## ruffleduck (Nov 17, 2021)

EOcross solver










GitHub - ruffleduck/eocross


Contribute to ruffleduck/eocross development by creating an account on GitHub.




github.com


----------



## CoderGuru (Nov 17, 2021)

Speedtimer.xyz


----------



## CodingCuber (Nov 17, 2021)

CoderGuru said:


> Speedtimer.xyz


Please provide a link to the repository


----------



## Scollier (Nov 18, 2021)

CoderGuru said:


> Speedtimer.xyz


I thought you said you weren't able to make that open source...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 18, 2021)

Some other lists include:









GitHub - cubing/cube-code


Contribute to cubing/cube-code development by creating an account on GitHub.




github.com




Lists at https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Category:Software


----------



## CoderGuru (Nov 18, 2021)

Scollier said:


> I thought you said you weren't able to make that open source...


Oh Sorry! Forgot to read the title


----------



## kubesolver (Nov 18, 2021)

kubesolver kinda qualifies 








GitHub - kuba97531/kubesolver: Rubik's cube solver


Rubik's cube solver. Contribute to kuba97531/kubesolver development by creating an account on GitHub.




github.com




kubesolver.com


----------



## Ben Whitmore (Nov 18, 2021)

cubesim: https://github.com/benwh1/cubesim


----------



## GRVigo (Nov 20, 2021)

In GitHub I have "CFOP Master", "Algorithm Master" and soon "SpeedSolving Master" https://github.com/GRVigo

All free software.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 21, 2021)

Is there a good cube image generator?


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 21, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> Cubing.js
> Alg.cubing.net (surpassed by Twizzle, part of cubing.js)
> Algdb
> Letscube
> ...



Could you put those in alphabetical order, it would make it easier to find things.



cuberswoop said:


> Is there a good cube image generator?





VisualCube (v0.5.5)


----------



## CodingCuber (Nov 21, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Could you put those in alphabetical order, it would make it easier to find things.


Yep sure thing. I’ll get around to that sometime during the week.


----------



## Herbert Kociemba (Nov 24, 2021)

For Python fans I finally found the time and leisure to upload a package to PyPI for near optimally solving Rubik's Cube in Python.
https://pypi.org/project/RubikTwoPhase/


----------



## KellanTheCubingCoder (Jan 6, 2022)

I'm working on the Almost SpeedCuber Club. 

not done yet but here is the repo: https://github.com/butlermathandscienceclub/asc-web


----------

